# Anyone know what this weird stuff is on my broms?



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey all, 

I have this weird looking stuff on a few of my broms, anyone have any idea what it is? They almost look like little mushrooms?

Thanks!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks like early slime mold progression. Dont worry, harmless. 

They dont look like insect eggs, so thats a bonus


----------

